# From ocean to tank discussion



## Fish Finder (Aug 3, 2009)

This thread is an open discussion about taking things from the ocean and placing it in your fish tank. Over the years I have seen a lot of these threads and almost all of them say don’t do it. They cite that it is illegal to take fish, rocks, and sand as well. Also that it’s all polluted and infested with diseases and parasites. 

But does anyone stop and think where the stuff came’s from at the store? A reef in another country or water from the open ocean. The collector gets it and sells it here to a wholesaler. The wholesaler then sell’s it to a store and the store then sell’s it to you. Nothing is done with anything it’s just collected and passed down the line. No different then you going out and getting it yourself. Yes some do some forum of QT on the stuff but only about 5% of collectors do so. For fish within two days of being caught there shipped to a wholesaler. Not because there being QTed but because of the stress if they were to be shipped right away they would defiantly die. Live rock and sand get shipped the day there collected. Only seawater go’s through a filtration process but even that can be suspect.

With all of that said you can see why I am like what is everyone crying about if someone collect locally. They run no more of a risk then the stuff you buy from the store. You should always check your local laws to be sure you are not breaking them. Like in NY there is no restriction on fish collecting even tropical’s. You just have to follow the DEC game fish restrictions. Though I don’t know about rock and I never collected it maybe Paul B can answer this one. I know there is a restriction on sand on the beach. And as for water u want it u can have it. Even in other states like FL you can collect tropical fish if you have a saltwater fish license. If you would like to know the laws of your state just check with your local DEC.

I have taken fish, water and sand and have used it for my reef tank. Though the fish were collected close to shore the sand and water came from out in the ocean. I have gotten my sand about a mile outside the inlet when I was diving and the water I get 3 to 4 buckets just before we head back in from deep sea fishing about 70miles off shore. Though I have had friends and know of other people that used beach sand and beach water on their fish only tanks with no problems I have never personally tried. I have been approached by the DEC and searched countless times and each time when they were done they said have a good day sir. 

So in conclusion I be leave there is no difference between the stuff that is sold in the store and the stuff you can collect locally. Just be sure to check your local laws before doing so.

Please remember that this is a open discussion I just stated what I have done, seen and be leave. Feel free to say your side on anything and everything. Feel free to speak you mind.


----------



## joejoe1055 (Nov 23, 2009)

i've been to a fish/coral dist. when they got a shipment in and it's actually a simple process they use to acclimate the live stock that is in the ocean water when it arrives
example: lets use a tang for the fish
1st- pour the bag of water with the fish into a container
2nd- they turn on a pipe that runs system water into the container slowly (faster than the drip method but not a powerful stream)
3rd- after a amount of time (this was about 6 years ago so my memory foggy on details) fish would be placed in the holding area
4th- fish gets order by a store
it's an intersting way they did it, i'm sure there are different it is done by other companied


----------

